# taking aptitude test in a week



## 00integ (Sep 22, 2008)

hey everyone im new to this forum but im looking forward to become a union apprentice electrician. I'm taking my test at local 569 in a week. I studied up the study manuals and got some tutoring on my Algebra. I notice that some of the test the guys took here included a mechanical comprehension, and paper folding section. Some other guys didnt have these section in their tests. I was wondering if anyone who took the test can give me any advice on what to study. thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

What is the most appealing thing about joining the union for you? Good luck.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> What is the most appealing thing about joining the union for you? Good luck.


 
Is it BKessler or BKisser? What's your problem with the union?


----------



## 00integ (Sep 22, 2008)

from my knowledge and reading up all the threads here they offer great benefits for me and my family. scheduled raises, higher pay,pension. Work anywhere by just signing the books and they care about the little people. Im giving both the union and the non-union a shot because after the ibew test i have another one with ABC but I rather much get into the union.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> Is it BKessler or BKisser? What's your problem with the union?


For you you can refer to me anyway you want, second I was just kidding around about the 40% comments on the other posts. As I am non union for 15 years I prefer when the union loses work. Also I am from Detroit and well versed with the union way of doing things so I see the good and bad in the union. Mostly bad in my opinion. Good in theory bad in reality. Third there has been an awful lot of people interested in joining the union on this forum as of late and I am curious why. Do these answers satisfy you. I stay out of the union topics section here because I am non union and would just argue with everyone but if you want me to give 20-30 reasons I hate the union just ask me. By the way is it Sparky970 or gayelectriciansparky970?


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

/ignoring Bkessler

00integ- as long as your well versed in algebra you should be good to go. The reading comprehension is very easy. I don't remember if it is helpful to know Ohm's law for the test or not - can't hurt (E = I X R).


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

Know the FOIL method.

Number sequences such as 1,7,8,15,23,?,61

Simple Vectors

How much weight is lifted with diff # of pulleys

Pythagorean Theorem

Simple Trig

Which shape fits with others pictured

Plus Algebra, fractions and ratios.

Hardest thing was vectors for me, never saw them until 2nd year of apprenticeship. Lots of people had trouble with the shapes, trig and number sequence too. English was retardedly easy.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> For you you can refer to me anyway you want, second I was just kidding around about the 40% comments on the other posts. As I am non union for 15 years I prefer when the union loses work. Also I am from Detroit and well versed with the union way of doing things so I see the good and bad in the union. Mostly bad in my opinion. Good in theory bad in reality. Third there has been an awful lot of people interested in joining the union on this forum as of late and I am curious why. Do these answers satisfy you. I stay out of the union topics section here because I am non union and would just argue with everyone but if you want me to give 20-30 reasons I hate the union just ask me. By the way is it Sparky970 or gayelectriciansparky970?


 

You can make it proudtobeuniongayelectriciansparky970 if you like.


----------



## 48 Bro (Sep 26, 2008)

Usually people that join the union are people that like to make top wages and benefits. People that are non-union just don't have the facts. A lot of them would like to believe that they make as much money but the fact is they don't in almost every case. Occasionally a few per shop might be getting paid as much as the union guys do, but for every 1 that does there are 10 that don't. Non-union contractors use this a a tactic to get guys to compete on their jobs. Guys will bust ass to out work the higher paid guys to try to get a raise, meanwhile the harder they work the more the contractor makes, and in most cases they don't get the raise they were trying to get. In Oregon non-union electricians make $15 less per hour on average than union electricians. Non-union people sometimes don't realize how much the union benefits them as well, everything from keeping their wages up, weekends, overtime, maternity leave, paid vacations, sick leave, OSHA, unemployment, and a 40 hour work week to name a few. Lunch is at noon!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Maternity leave?

Sick leave?

Paid vacation??

What planet are you from???


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

48 Bro said:


> Usually people that join the union are people that like to make top wages and benefits. People that are non-union just don't have the facts. A lot of them would like to believe that they make as much money but the fact is they don't in almost every case. Occasionally a few per shop might be getting paid as much as the union guys do, but for every 1 that does there are 10 that don't. Non-union contractors use this a a tactic to get guys to compete on their jobs. Guys will bust ass to out work the higher paid guys to try to get a raise, meanwhile the harder they work the more the contractor makes, and in most cases they don't get the raise they were trying to get. In Oregon non-union electricians make $15 less per hour on average than union electricians. Non-union people sometimes don't realize how much the union benefits them as well, everything from keeping their wages up, weekends, overtime, maternity leave, paid vacations, sick leave, OSHA, unemployment, and a 40 hour work week to name a few. Lunch is at noon!


Nice first post to bad you have not got a clue to what your talking about.
http://www.gpo.gov/davisbacon/allstates.html


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

He must be talking about the Credit Union BANK! Bank employees get the best benefits of any occupation I know of.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> Maternity leave?
> 
> Sick leave?
> 
> ...


I think that is the vacation account at Edison & 9th.


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

If it was not for UNIONS fighting for benefits, you non-union guys would have NO benefits. The unions won them for their members and you may have some of them so your non-union bosses could try and compete. Those are the facts! You would not even have Social Security! Why must you non-union electricians shoot yourselves in your feet? Get a clue!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Last time I checked, 

I don't get any paid vacation, sick leave, or maternity leave.

Unless you call unenjoyment a paid vacation.

As for the health benefits the contractor pays almost $7/manhour for, well, I never touched those benefits. I think the hall should pay out that money to me if I don't burn it up.

I propose a NEW system. Pay me the extra $7 for health on the check, give me back 75 cents of the dollar that goes to the training center, give me back the market recovery, give me all that stoopid labor/management committee BS,

and now that I'm pulling in $50 and hour on the check, the next time I get sick, I am going to walk in to the nearest emergency room with no ID, no car, a fake name, and I am going to get FREE health care like the bozos asking for a bottle of wine.

We need to quit taking it laying down and paying for everybody else's problems. Give me the money due me, my full wage and fringes in dollars on the check, and then you will see non-union contractors STRUGGLING to find help that isn't blood related.


----------



## 00integ (Sep 22, 2008)

hey thanks for the reply guys lol eventho it wasn't related to my questions. Yea i took the test yesterday man I had to say I struggled on the math I didnt feel too good but the reading I breezed thru it. There was a total of probably 200 people taking the test that day just at different times. So we'll see what happens results in 3 weeks. I have to prepare myself for the ABC test this monday lol. thanks again.


----------



## imp4pdabest (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck. I hope you rank high bro


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Third there has been an awful lot of people interested in joining the union on this forum as of late and I am curious why.


I've noticed this a lot lately also. It seems the more the union loses market share and job openings the more people are trying to join. In Saint Paul here there is over 300 union electricians out of work, I haven't worked less than 40 in months.


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey MF - I'm in 292. Seems like all the JW's I've been working with have been coming off the bench anywhere from 13-18months. Lots of travelers. Not good. Hopefully things pick up in the future.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I think I would collect pop cans off the side of the road before I sat around for 13 months as my job. Things are plenty busy on the non-union side. Last winter was rough but not as bad as it could have been.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

People have to do what it takes to survive. Here's some things I have heard help out:

Tint your windows and remove stickers from your car. A few have been caught working outside the hall's referral system when an overzealous 'brother' saw them driving to work while they were on the books.

Work for the really small shops, less than 10 guys. They will hire almost anyone, including ex-con dopers, and they usually have alot of work. Ideal would be, you, your apprentice, and the owner. In this situation, it greatly helps to have new construction single family residential experience.

Don't blab around where you worked in the mean time after you get back on a union job. The other brothers probably did the same thing. Keep the past in the past. Don't go work for the big non-union commercial shop in town unless you're a bonafide salt.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

So how does that strengthen the union for you? Seems like you're just making the non-union side stronger. You're taking the union's schooling and training and contributing it to a non-union shop. Plus you're showing all the non-union guys that the union can't support you anymore. And while I am non-union I still find that disgustingly hypocritical.


----------



## kalex (May 14, 2009)

*testing*



00integ said:


> hey thanks for the reply guys lol eventho it wasn't related to my questions. Yea i took the test yesterday man I had to say I struggled on the math I didnt feel too good but the reading I breezed thru it. There was a total of probably 200 people taking the test that day just at different times. So we'll see what happens results in 3 weeks. I have to prepare myself for the ABC test this monday lol. thanks again.[/quo
> 
> 
> hey bro i am about to take the test also and am terrified of the math i want this more than anything can you give me any helpful hits for taking the entrance test anyone out there please help


----------



## kalex (May 14, 2009)

surfbh said:


> Know the FOIL method.
> 
> Number sequences such as 1,7,8,15,23,?,61
> 
> ...


is this the stuff you recommend knowing for the entrance test yikes im scared already i know that this test makes all the difference in the world of whether you get in or not and all i want in the world is to be a union electrician any more helpful hints


----------



## kalex (May 14, 2009)

please help out there any suggestions for the entrance test anybody remember what i shoul be studying i want this apprenticeship more than anything and will do whatever ittakes


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

thats cause the union is a bunch of mutha phuckin pieces of dung, that think they are all mighty, i went thru apprenticeship just like them. got a journeyman card just like them, about to have a masters, unlike most of em. yeah keep your mouth shut on my job about being ex or current union.

i will have you dig a hole then fill it right back up.
i will break you
you will quit
my men men will rag u
you will quit


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

surfbh said:


> Know the FOIL method.
> 
> 1.Number sequences such as 1,7,8,15,23,?,61
> 
> ...


#1 is 38

# 2 How much weight is lifted with diff # of pulleys =weight/# off pulleys/ or section off rope.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> thats cause the union is a bunch of mutha phuckin pieces of dung, that think they are all mighty, i went thru apprenticeship just like them. got a journeyman card just like them, about to have a masters, unlike most of em. yeah keep your mouth shut on my job about being ex or current union.
> 
> i will have you dig a hole then fill it right back up.
> i will break you
> ...


Holy smokes :blink:

~Matt


----------

